# Vega Model 170 Lathe



## dm123 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have an older Vega Model 170 lathe. I called Vega and they said it is a school lathe made in the early 70's and they have no documentation. I was wondering if anyone has paperwork such as drawings, manuals, or even pictures of this lathe. There are some pieces missing and would like to make new ones. Thanks for any help.


----------



## supperbobb (Mar 15, 2009)

*vega 170*

I've got instructions and parts list. they came with the one I hauled home from the junkyard.


----------



## Scottt (Oct 31, 2015)

*Vega M# 170 Lathe*

Good Morning, I'm interested in a copy of a Vega M#170 lathe parts list, electrical schematic, manual or any information you might have. How much would you charge? Thank You, Have a Great Weekend. Scott (815) 758-5626


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is a picture I found on the internet. It is likely 3 phase.


----------



## Scottt (Oct 31, 2015)

*Vega M# 170 Lathe*

Thanks for the photo. I almost finished the restoration :thumbsup:. It's a 1hp single phase from around 1978-80. It's running great but,... I still have a couple of questions, 1st, I'm not sure of the correct oil for the drive spindle. I've temporally used Mobile #10. 2nd is the face plate and it's assembly to the head stock. Does it use a draw bar type assembly or a type of spindle? I'll include some restored photos tomorrow. All I have on this computer is the old photos.


----------



## Scottt (Oct 31, 2015)

*Vega M# 170 Lathe Finished*

Attached are the finished Vega 170 lathe. The Rustoleum sand color I used matched so well I had a difficult time seeing where the paint was going and how much, the poor lighting and higher volume nozzle made for a few runs. The panels/handles are hammered brown, enclosures are white and controls are safety red. This old lathe has a lot of life left in it. Thanks Again, Scott


----------



## Scottt (Oct 31, 2015)

*Vega M# 170 Lathe Finished, last pic*

:yes: Now for the fun part.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Is it possible to reduce the speed range from 630-3400 to about 230-3000?


----------



## Scottt (Oct 31, 2015)

Good question. I've been learning about this machine for about 3 weeks now so I can't be much help. But?,... the drive belt wear marks indicate that they have room for adjustment. One theory is, that increasing or decreasing belt size, and then adjusting linkages for that new size, could possibly increase/decrease head stock speed. I'm sure it can be adjusted to increase or decrease speed in small amounts. Your question- reducing the low speed in half? I personally would not want to run the motor at half rpm and then load it. I'm not even sure what viscosity oil to use on the main drive spindle. That info is all I need before using the lathe. Do have an idea? I thought a straight 30 might work?


----------



## dmullins (Jan 8, 2016)

*vegs*



supperbobb said:


> I've got instructions and parts list. they came with the one I hauled home from the junkyard.


Hey what would you charge for a copy of your instructions and parts list


----------



## Trio22 (Feb 3, 2017)

If you still have the Vega V170 manual, I would really appreciate a copy please. Willing to pay, so let me know. Thanks


----------



## Bobzilla (Jan 4, 2018)

Do you still need this?


----------



## Trio22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, I have a Vega lathe that I need to do some work on so having a manual would be quite helpful. Thanks, if it is easier to e-mail direct let me know.


----------



## Bobzilla (Jan 4, 2018)

Here you go, sorry for the tardiness of my reply. These are not in order, as the yellow colored sheets were printed on the front and back, so scanning them jumbles them a bit. It should be apparent once printed.

Also, for anyone that's asked, this lathe has a high speed range of 630 - 3450 RPM and a low speed range of 350 - 1930. 30 Wt oil is used on the speed pulley, and on the cams for the tool rest and tail stock.


----------



## Trio22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks so much, very helpful!


----------



## Talli (Jul 18, 2021)

supperbobb said:


> *vega 170*
> 
> I've got instructions and parts list. they came with the one I hauled home from the junkyard.


Can I get a copy?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Talli.
unfortunately, SupperBobb made just the one post and has not been back since 2009.
please state your exact question and we can start your own thread for you.


----------



## Daddy55 (Aug 11, 2021)

Will the duplicators Vega makes fit this lathe?


----------

